# Pain: suffer or take painkillers?



## Hajoless (Apr 15, 2011)

I've always had an aversion to taking painkillers. I seem to only take them when the pain is unstoppable and I've been running around with it for hours. 
For a headache, I usually take a painkiller, but only after fluids and rest don't help. If I get it in the evening, I will just go to bed and hope it's gone the day after. 
For period pains, I never take anything, no matter how bad the pain gets. 
But that's just me. 

What about you? 
Do you take painkillers for every ache or do you try alternatives first before using them?


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I know a couple people who have grown to be dependent on their ibuprofen and practically seek excuses to take some on a daily basis. Seeing that made me pretty determined to never take a painkiller unless I was dealing with something mostly unbearable.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I will take a tylenol now and then.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I take them preemptively to help prevent period cramps, and for headaches that last more than an hour. That's not too often though really, maybe once or twice a month.

There's no point suffering if they can help, right?


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I take paracetamol pretty much every four hours.
It's not addictive though,and I don't take over the recommended dose so I'm cool. 
It only works a little though, but a little is better than nothing imo.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I only take painkillers when I know I can't do further injury to myself and I have to function. If I take a painkiller for an injury then I'll just end up ignoring the injury and doing more damage. Exception being something like my knee where there is nothing that can be done to fix it and I have no choice but to function on it as is and keep doing further damage to it until it's bad enough they decide to perform surgery or my wrist which has hurt every day of my life since a fall off my horse in junior high and noone can find a cause for the problem. I have prescription painkillers though. Ibuprofen and otc painkillers do nothing for me. They never have. Since there were occasions where I'd try to take well over the recommended amount of otc painkillers in order to try to make it easier to go up and down stairs repeatedly without my knee collapsing, if the bones catch and cause pain the nerves automatically signal the muscles to go slack resulting in the leg no longer supporting any weight, or to ignore my wrist and function despite the problems my doctor decided it better to let me have unlimited prescription painkillers.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I usually wait a little bit before taking a painkiller. I don't like to take them. My mom is a big fan though.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

took a painkiller once and it got rid of my anxiety.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I take them for headaches and especially cramps because I sometimes get them bad enough that I can't function and faint from pain. So I have no choice but to take them sometimes.


----------



## cindy8701 (May 5, 2011)

I take painkillers pretty often atm, codeine for migraines, but they are mindnumbingly bad, last 3-4 days without relief migraines, the codeine has little effect now.
I try not to take painkillers for every little thing, try the old school methods of eating sugar, water, walk outside, sleeping it off etc before i reach for them


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I do my own piercings, I use to burn and cut my skin.
Pain is not a problem to me.. unless it is like post-surgery pain.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Suffer. Even with a ridiculous migraine I usually only take a couple of ibuprofen after waking up.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Very rarely take them. It's silly that I'd rather suffer through a headache than take a tablet but I guess I'm weird! I only take tablets for stuff if I'm really desperate... I used to get these horrendous migraines where my eyes would go fuzzy along with all the other symptoms. Those things would take me out for about 3 days so I had to take something then because it was unbearable.

So ya, I try not to take them but I will if things get unbearable.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't like the thought of taking painkillers for some unknown reason. I've never used them. Pain is a novelty, though. I'm not in it often so I can stand it for a while when I sporadically am (e.g. for a strained back, stiff neck, extremely bad headache which may have been a migraine). But if I was in constant pain due to a health problem then I'm sure I would take them.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

personally i only take pain killers when the pain is literally killing me. I dont want my body to become resistant to pk's..


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

I am a big whimp with pain, so it's painkillers for me. Especially at the moment, got really bad sciatica (trapped nerve) so am taking them at least 4 times a day.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I usually only take them 2-4 times a month. I can put up with the pain of an occasional headache, but I usually can't tolerate migraines. Excedrine seems to knock them out pretty well. The only problem is it sometimes make me feel like I've downed 5 cups of coffee I'm so jittery. But I'd rather take that over the throbbing pain in my head. 
I also sometimes take ibuprofen for cramps.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

I take Vicodin when I have kidney stones, couldn't imagine _not _popping a pain killer then.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> I take paracetamol pretty much every four hours.
> It's not addictive though,and I don't take over the recommended dose so I'm cool.
> It only works a little though, but a little is better than nothing imo.


Ah you really don't want to exceed even 3 grams of acetaminophen every day. Hell I'd say even 2 grams could be bad for your liver if you were taking it EVERY day.

Thats one of the main reasons vicodin is such a killer; people don't realize that stuff is not safe at all. Very very hard for your liver to process. :X!

But become addicted to ibuprofin and tylonol? What're yall talking about lol? Thats not even really physically possible; I mean maybe you could get a placebo affect from such a thing but still?

haha thats funny


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

I just rub some dirt on it.


----------



## Richard321 (Jun 28, 2011)

You can take painkillers and if they are effective in treating your condition, you can continue using it when the pain occurs. However, you can also make an effort to rest you head or body because sometimes people are overworking and do allow their body to rest.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

the nature of my job leans me towards taking painkillers constantly but i dont recommend it.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Painkillers for the slightest pain, I don't see why not, as long as your not passing 2 grams of tylonol or a few pills of alieve it's not going to hurt you. Their is literally no reason not to take painkillers, just a fear of pills (I guess the unknown to people that don't understand medication? My parents are the same way) that keep most people from taking them.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I take opiates but I never take any over the counter drugs of any kind.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> I take paracetamol pretty much every four hours.
> It's not addictive though,and I don't take over the recommended dose so I'm cool.
> It only works a little though, but a little is better than nothing imo.


The recommended dose is for short term, it is not meant to be taken every single day of your life. On the bottle it even says if the pain persists, see a doctor. You could be damaging your liver. Just a friendly warning.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not usually, but if I really need to do something and I have a headache I will. I just don't like the effect it has on your liver and other things, so I get nervous to take them. Naproxen is probably the safest NSAID. IF we're talking about post-surgery, though, sure, load me up and let me be on cloud nine.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> The recommended dose is for short term, it is not meant to be taken every single day of your life. On the bottle it even says if the pain persists, see a doctor. You could be damaging your liver. Just a friendly warning.


I asked my chemist, he says it's fine, so long as I'm not taking more than the recommended dose. Which I'm not.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

I rarely take drugs for any kind of pain. I just bite down my teeth and fight through it.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

I usually just suffer through them..it's not gonna last forever, so I just wait


----------



## Richard321 (Jun 28, 2011)

As much as possible I do not rely on painkillers especially when I have back pain. However, I don't have anything against painkillers, I just want to try natural treatments to get some relief. I always rest my body for a while then try some light exercises like walking and swimming to relieve my pain.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I have chronic joint pain and take an NSAID regularly. At first I was hesitant b/c I didn't want to have to rely on them in the future, but after suffering through months of pain, I couldn't take it anymore. Needless to say, I am a much happier person now. It works, it's inexpensive and there's no chance of addiction. Modern medicine is here for a reason; use it.


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

Case by case. I take painkillers for unbearable things and tough out little things.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Usually 8-12mg of Dilaudid at a time while constantly wearing a 75mcg/h Fentanyl patch, mixed with some 400mg a day of Lyrica seems to do the trick to keep the pain at tolerable levels...


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I take opiates a couple of times a week but not often enough to get addicted. I've been doing this for a while now with no physical addiction.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm gonna be on vicodin in 2 days after getting my wisdom teeth taken out. We'll see what happens, I've never been on anything like Vicodin before.


----------

